
Scan your Slack history and build an FAQ bot automatically - pacavaca
https://www.onebar.io/use-cases/for-helpdesk
======
pacavaca
Hey, HN!

We've spent the last five months playing with BERT, Universal Sentence
Encoder, FAISS, and other cool tools, and look at what we've built!

You can point this thing at any of your Slack channels (preferably one with
many Q&As), and it will automatically build an FAQ bot out of it^

The bot will then stay in the channel and respond to trivial questions using
previous conversations - kind of what helpdesk teams do half of the times but
manually.

^ - automatically, but with some human curation

^^ - yes, it screams privacy concerns, but we only scan what you tell us to,
and helpdesk channels usually only have boring stuff about laptops, licenses,
and VPNs not working. Please don't add our bot to your top-secret channels.

So, what do you think?

